# Marvell IDE slows boot



## Gareth

Hey all, I have installed the latest Marvell IDE drivers from ASUS, for my DVD drives, and now it slowed the boot down by 15 seconds or so, and it tries reading my DVD drives 3 times on boot up, now I know thats not meant to happen.   Is there any way of getting this Marvell junk driver off my system?


----------



## johnb35

How about rolling back to the previous drivers?  Why did you upgrade anyway?


----------



## gamerman4

That is interesting. Is there a disc in the drive? I worked on an old computer that would take forever to load only if there was a disc in the drive upon boot. Trying just uninstalling them, if they didn't fix a problem you may have had before, then there is no reason to update them.


----------



## Gareth

I have no disk in the drive when it tries reading them, the reason for updating them, is because ASUS said it was a critical update. I am not too fussed, as it still boots in under 30 seconds, just wondering what was the cause. I have tried uninstalling them and re-installing them, with the same problem. Ill upgrade to SATA drives in the near future.


----------



## johnb35

what motherboard are you using?


----------



## StrangleHold

Garethman!!` said:


> Hey all, I have installed the latest Marvell IDE drivers from ASUS, for my DVD drives, and now it slowed the boot down by 15 seconds or so, and it tries reading my DVD drives 3 times on boot up, now I know thats not meant to happen.  Is there any way of getting this Marvell junk driver off my system?


 
Look at your controller in the Device Manager they are on and see what Mode the controllers are running in. Sometimes after updating the drivers they will kick back to PIO mode. Set it to DMA or UDMA.


----------



## Gareth

Its a P5Q-E motherboard, ill see if its set to PIO mode, thanks


----------



## G25r8cer

Garethman!!` said:


> I have no disk in the drive when it tries reading them, the reason for updating them, is because ASUS said it was a critical update. I am not too fussed, as it still boots in under 30 seconds, just wondering what was the cause. I have tried uninstalling them and re-installing them, with the same problem. Ill upgrade to SATA drives in the near future.



+1 Sata's are cheap and way faster


----------



## Gareth

Even SATA DVD drives are faster than IDE? I don't have IDE HDDs, just DVD drives.


----------



## G25r8cer

To rollback your drivers go to control panel - Device Manager - DVD/CD Drives. Then right click the drive and click "Properties". Then click the "Driver" tab. Then click "Roll back driver". If that doesnt work you then could click "Un-install". Then, find the older drivers that you originally had and install them again. 

That should do the trick


----------

